# DIY Cloner bubbler



## Tool46 (Nov 24, 2008)

I have tried this method of cloning and its been seven days now and still no roots getting a little frustrated.  Cuz i only have two females.  And if to much time passes then i cant clone from them at all and the last four months would be down the drain!


----------



## slowmo77 (Nov 24, 2008)

you can clone plants up to the first two weeks into flowering some people say they clone anytime in veg or flowering so you still have time.. but it takes longer than 7 days to root cuttings imo. it depends on several things as to how fast they root, strain, temp, RH, medium temp or water temp, were they cut right. give them time they'll root. good luck


----------



## Pothead420 (Nov 24, 2008)

slowmo77 said:
			
		

> you can clone plants up to the first two weeks into flowering some people say they clone anytime in veg or flowering so you still have time.. but it takes longer than 7 days to root cuttings imo. it depends on several things as to how fast they root, strain, temp, RH, medium temp or water temp, were they cut right. give them time they'll root. good luck


you can take clones further into flower than 2 weeks it will just take longer to re-veg just like re-veging a whole plant. IMO clones taken from flowering plants should only be taken if you want to save the strain sometimes the stress of re-veging can cause hermie's.
also are you using any nutes or hormones also like slowmo77 said it could be genetics my ambrosia roots in 4-5 days 100% my sweet tooth in the same cloner will take 7-12 days and only 50% root


----------



## Tool46 (Nov 24, 2008)

thanks for the help.  And yes i want to keep the strain hints the only thing I've got right now.  And no I'm not using any rooting agent of any kind since the thread did not call for it.  The thing is that its been 7 days and that u would have thought that you would see the little root bumps bye now.  Im going to wait till the weekend and if no change then i will start over.


----------



## New_2_Chronic (Nov 25, 2008)

Im also using this method with 18 clones. It took 7 days before i saw roots on some of them., as long as the clones are geeen and still alive dont ditch em,,, give em time,,,,they will root. Today i looked and several more had sprouted a root.


----------



## Tool46 (Nov 25, 2008)

Thanks new 2 chronic.  They are all still standing up and for the most part are green.  I will give them time.


----------



## andy52 (Nov 25, 2008)

i tried the cloner myself with little results.i switched to the rapid rooter plugs for starting clones and seeds with 100% success so far.i do use the clonex gel and solution


----------



## Tool46 (Nov 25, 2008)

Yeah im starting to think im just going to go back to my old method of rooting agent and the peat pods!


----------



## IRISH (Nov 25, 2008)

i've used my diy cloner once, with 100% success. took 14 days to get 3 inch roots. the donor was 4 weeks in flower.
have patience. if thier green, your good. did you sacrifice the stems? how old was the donor plant? veg?, or flower?...bb...


----------



## New_2_Chronic (Nov 25, 2008)

I have done cloning with rapid rooters and Olivias cloning gel. I had about 50% sucess rate.

This method I already have 50% clones with roots and a few more still working on them....I wouldnt be suprised iff all of them rooted at this point. 

Here is the biggest advantage of the bubbler cloner..... Less hand holding....

Clipped and sat in the cloner, no misting, no dome, no gel just set it and forget it pretty much, change the water every few days....Seems most people just dont wait long enough,,,, it can take up to 21 days to clone some strains....


----------



## Tool46 (Nov 25, 2008)

(Oreginally posted by Banjobuzz) i've used my diy cloner once, with 100% success. took 14 days to get 3 inch roots. the donor was 4 weeks in flower.
have patience. if thier green, your good. did you sacrifice the stems? how old was the donor plant? veg?, or flower?...bb...
__________________So not sure what you mean by sacrifice the stems?  The doner was about 3 months old and was a week into flower when i saw her pistils and cloned her that day.


----------



## Tool46 (Nov 25, 2008)

Patience is a virtue  one i dont have, lol one im still working on gaining.


----------



## New_2_Chronic (Nov 25, 2008)

What BB was referring to was actually SCARIFY, whch means to scrape the backside of the clone near the cut to "wound" the plant. It helps promote rooting.....


----------



## IRISH (Nov 25, 2008)

(sacrifice)? --- scrape some of the woody mass off from the stem, approx. 1 inch from the bottom. i do it with a sm. pen knife that i sterilize in iso. after your initial cut, and scraping, you'll want to hold the clone under water, and do a 45 degree cut, then straight in the cloner. this is so you do not get a total lock out from an air bubble. good luck ...bb...


----------



## New_2_Chronic (Nov 25, 2008)

Okay BB you Sacrifice your clones,,,,,:holysheep: 

and Ill SCARIFY mine.....


----------



## Tool46 (Nov 25, 2008)

Ok well i have never tired this before.  And how do you make 45 degree cut under water?


----------



## New_2_Chronic (Nov 25, 2008)

i use a shallow pan filled with water, lay the clone on the bottom and cut under water with a razor blade, then into the cloner.


----------



## IRISH (Nov 25, 2008)

New_2_Chronic said:
			
		

> Okay BB you Sacrifice your clones,,,,,:holysheep:
> 
> and Ill SCARIFY mine.....


 
scarify, sacrifice, same-o. gotta offer something up to the hemp goddess.:hubba:   ...bb...


----------



## New_2_Chronic (Nov 25, 2008)

so we are sacrificing our clones to our MVP now?:holysheep:


----------

